# My hobbies. (Lots of pics)



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Like making things, not for profit, just for fun and hobby.Sometimes i make something as gifts for friends and family. I'm very poor seller. In the pictures are few examples what i do, other than slingshots or knives. I use various materials: brass, copper, steel, silver, wood, antler... 
Sometimes i use interesting looking parts, rescued from trash, in first pictures is pendant made of electric motor part, commutator. 
Think i must start selling, but i don't know are these things sellable , how i should try sell these kind of things, and what i should put price.
I don't have much tools, mostly these are made by hand , without power tools. And i make only one of each. Please any comment would be appreciated. Thanks! (some pictures are making of/unfinished)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats some awesome cool stuff...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You are an awesome craftsman. Beautiful stuff!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks good ! and I would say they are very sellable, your best bet is to try ETSY.com It's an online market place designed for craftsmen and their charges are very reasonable. 25 cents for a 3 month listing and if you sell something, I think they only take 1 percent.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Fantastic work on all of them! I agree with Wombat, Etsy is good for starting out. A craft show certainly charges a great deal more. Good luck, and always remember to enjoy it.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

It’s all great really like the hammers.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

VERY NICE !


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I love the mini Mjolnirs!!! Thor was always my hero.

Your work is so precise! You definitely fit the third category of my signature.

I will ever be the craftsman only. But I can see how beautifully thought out your art is!


----------

